# Camera advice please



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello folk,

As your probably aware by some of my pics on here im really not a photography expert but its time i started to take better quality pics, i have enrolled on a Photography course and im looking at getting a good slr/dslr(no idea what the difference is).

I have been recommeded a Canon 450D as apparantly its very easy to use with and decent quality, would the more clued up photographers on here agree and any other recommendations on camera's and lenses, like i said i dont really have much of a clue about photography and just use a point and click at the moment and hope for the best.

TIA

Gav


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

The 450D is an excellent camera, and comes with a really good kit lens to get you going. There are tons of really expensive bits of kit, but tbh with you, buying an SLR wont instantly give you brilliant pictures.

You should do a bit of reading up on techniques etc before rushing out and buying a camera.

I'll post up some pics tonight that were taken with a point and shoot camera, and you'll see what I mean. I do have an SLR as well, and have a reasonable bit of experience taking photos and there comes a time where an SLR is necessary, but I always advise people to learn how to take good photos before spending the cash, as a lot of people expect instant results and get disheartened with there new camera as its not producing pro pics.


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

Am i right in thinking that the 450D is Canon's entry level DSLR? Are there limited lenses that can be used with it compared to other models?

Sorry to jump in but im also looking at one and figured they could be good points?


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I think officially, its last years entry level model. But the camera itself isnt really what makes a good picture. I use a 450D and there is pretty much nothing it cant do.

And all Canon lenses will fit it, from a £30 Tamron cheapo, up to a £5k Fseries (the big grey ones you see at football matches and the like)


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

The 1000D, which I have, is the entry level one. I find it great for all the basic's that I need and am really pleased with it. It does everything that my boyfriends 350D does, but has a much bigger screen, and as has been said, all cannon fit lenses will fit it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm just going through the same thing, having purchased a Canon 400D DSLR from a member on here, I have also joined:

http://www.photography-forum.org/

Apparently there are a few detailers on there already (in fact I'm sure I was pointed there by a post on here...)

They seem like a decent bunch...not quite up to DW standards though... 

:thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

FiestaGirlie said:


> The 1000D, which I have, is the entry level one. I find it great for all the basic's that I need and am really pleased with it. It does everything that my boyfriends 350D does, but has a much bigger screen, and as has been said, all cannon fit lenses will fit it.


It really depends when you bought it if its the entry level model lol.

Your 1000D is actually superior to your boyfriends 350D. His was the entry level model about 5 years ago, then it was superseeded by the 400D, 450D and now the 1000D.

All of which are more than adequate for an amateur photographer.

My personal recommendation would be the 400D. For price in comparison to features, I'd say its the best buy. But then the 450D does come with a better kit lens.

Something I forgot to mention, if your planning on buying online, go into a camera shop and have a feel at them first. Some cameras just dont suit some people.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

The 400D and 450D are both very good caerma's.

With Dslr as soon as you get it make a rule NEVER to use auto mode, otherwise you will never learn and pictures will be the same as they always were.

An ideal forum to join is

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I'm just going through the same thing, having purchased a Canon 400D DSLR from a member on here, I have also joined:
> 
> http://www.photography-forum.org/
> 
> ...


:wave::wave:

Stink is a member too.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> :wave::wave:
> 
> Stink is a member too.


Not you as well :wall::wall::wall:

So why have you not said hello to me yet eh? eh? 

Now I am going to get abused by you on 2 forums...where does it end????

:lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I am a Nikon man myself but i have used my father's 450D it is a very good piece of kit and a very capable beginner camera.

TBH, on 'Auto' mode, the cam will autofocus, adjust the white balance, exposure, apeture etc for you. It will give you very good images a cut above a point and shoot even if you use it as a point and shoot.

Where DSLR/SLR (D is digital, SLR is Single Lens Reflex) comes into it's own is manual mode where you can manipulate the settings to change the image.

There are all sorts of extras such as filters, macro tubes, lighting and much more for you to learn about too. 

It's constant practice and a never-ending skill refining process. In that respect, it's a lot like learning to play a musical instrument. Hard at first but very satisfying if you stick with it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> TBH, on 'Auto' mode, the cam will autofocus, adjust the white balance, exposure, apeture etc for you. It will give you very good images a cut above a point and shoot even if you use it as a point and shoot.
> 
> *It's constant practice and a never-ending skill refining process.* In that respect, it's a lot like learning to play a musical instrument. Hard at first but very satisfying if you stick with it.


I think I will have mine on auto until I can work out how to use it......

Can't think of anything worse than spending 15 hours doing a details, only to find that the 'manual' pictures I have taken are all crap....

So at least with auto function, they will be viewable, but still crap (as per normal....:lol

A never ending process you say...much like detailing then!

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Not you as well :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> So why have you not said hello to me yet eh? eh?
> 
> ...


Done. 

There is a really great thread on there atm by a guy who lives with the Eskimos in Alaska.

well worth a read.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I think I will have mine on auto until I can work out how to use it......
> 
> Can't think of anything worse than spending 15 hours doing a details, only to find that the 'manual' pictures I have taken are all crap....
> 
> ...


You really shouldnt leave it on auto. You'll be disappointed in the results.
If you give me your email address, i'll email you a few things to read up on and you'll not need to worry about using auto


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Having had an SLR for many years (mainly it sat in it's case) I bought a DSLR a year ago. It's a completely different beast. Every night for the best part of two weeks I sat with the instructions and tried to learn the functions. Cannon or Nikon, it wont matter, you need to learn how to use it to get the best results. I still use it occasionally on manual when I feel I've not got enough time to set up for that _never to be repeated_ shot.

I disagree with those that say buy a compact. Photography is a hobby you can go back to. It's a long term hobby. You will get better over time and have much more enjoyment learning a DSLR than any other camera.

My Dslr is always handy to pick up now and quite often take it with me even if I have no real intention to use it. You never know when that million Dollar shot is going to appear The instruction manual is always in the bag too:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

vroomtshh said:


> You really shouldnt leave it on auto. You'll be disappointed in the results.
> If you give me your email address, i'll email you a few things to read up on and you'll not need to worry about using auto


PM sent...

Cheers

:thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

also bear in mind that a dslr image comes out of the camera far less processed than it will on a compact, so colour and saturation will be lacking slightly. The info is there in the image, its just the camera wont process it for you thus giving you a wider range of adjustment when you load it into something like photoshop.. and you will ultimately be able to manipulate it into a better image than would have come out of a compact camera.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Gav

I was in the same boat as you when I bought my 450D I did some reading went into Jessops told them what I wanted it for & they let me play with it in the shop I bought it & have since got me a 50mm (nifty fifty) & just today got a Tamron macro/zoom thingy lens to replace the kit lens it came with which I didnt really like. When you get one take loads of shots have a mess with the settings & just practise there is loads to learn but it's much fun plus you get to carry your own trees around in the van for "them" shots :lol: ha ha 

p.s I warn you it is addictive, my camera bag goes everywhere with me now.

Baz


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^Cheers for the advise Baz, im actually enrolled on a course with a professional photographer he has kindly offered to come to the likes of Jessops with me and help me pick a camera that suits my needs, then got 20 hours of tuition booked with him both in his studio and out and about so fingers crossed ill start off on the correct foot.

I wonder if i should take along some of those 'mobile trees' they seem very good for photography, i reckon Tiger Woods might disagree though judging by sky sports news tonight lol.

Cheers 

And thanks to everyone else in the thread kind enough to offer advice.

Gav


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

No worries dude, happy to share my limited experience on the subject. Good on you with the pro' help that is something I would love to do.
Hey the mobile trees are now joined with mobile railings ! going up in the world & down on fuel consumption 

Baz



Detail Ecosse said:


> ^^Cheers for the advise Baz, im actually enrolled on a course with a professional photographer he has kindly offered to come to the likes of Jessops with me and help me pick a camera that suits my needs, then got 20 hours of tuition booked with him both in his studio and out and about so fingers crossed ill start off on the correct foot.
> 
> I wonder if i should take along some of those 'mobile trees' they seem very good for photography, i reckon Tiger Woods might disagree though judging by sky sports news tonight lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Bloody hell your a regular Charlie Dimmock lol


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just noticed that Canon's cashback offer is back on, I used it last year and got £50 off the price of my 450D.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature....d_t=1401&pf_rd_p=476848933&pf_rd_i=1000357593


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

I've got a cracking as new sony alpha a200 dslr used once in the sales section Gav, comes with 2 top tamron lenses, remote shutter control and tripod.

Take a look mate.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1847301#post1847301

Paul


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Not you as well :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> So why have you not said hello to me yet eh? eh?
> 
> ...


2 forums 

Dont forget bentoverthepooltablewithacueballinmymouth.com:thumb:

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^^ shhhhhh....



Only special people know about that one........

:tumbleweed:







:thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> ^^^^ shhhhhh....
> 
> Only special people know about that one........
> 
> ...


:lol::lol:


----------

